# So ready March 15th i will be a "Master Mason"



## cbdub405 (Mar 8, 2014)

Been a long time coming i have enjoyed my travels alot and the learning along the way and i knw i will be learning more...i have not posted on here in a while but i had to share that..
im a lil nervous but i know March 15th is right around the corner...
thanks for the support i have got from all the brothers on this site...
Peace&Respect


----------



## Shahkem (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations, Square!


----------



## goomba (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## cbdub405 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks brothers...


----------



## Arnold71 (Mar 12, 2014)

Congrats bro...

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (Mar 12, 2014)

Arnold71 said:


> Congrats bro...
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Thanks Bro Arnold....


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 12, 2014)

Congratulations Brother!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Congratulations Brother!
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Thanks Brother Stewart


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome!  Just in time for the Ides of March.  And the march of the Senior Deacon.


----------



## brother blaine (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrads brother 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nixxon2000 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have mine on the 18th so I'm with you. I hope it's going to be great. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Aircraftmaniac (Mar 15, 2014)

I was raised last night. What an awesome experience! Enjoy!!! Congrats

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the support everyone...
it all went well last night...
im offically a PrinceHallFreeMason
#MasterMason


----------

